# OKI C8800, anyone?



## mariozz (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi!

Anyone here tried the new OKI C8800?
It seems like a best option (price/quality) for A3 printing.
Unfortunately I have no ability to test it in my location (Russia) ,
so the only way is to be sure before buying is to hear from someone that it works fine with heat transfer paper.

I'am going to use Magictouch supplies (as it is the only available option
here), so if anyone tried to use 8800 with MT, please let me know 

I phoned MT HQ in Germany and the told me that right now they're testing 8600 (which as far as I'am concerned, very similiar model but without Postscript support...and maybe slower CPU, not sure about it....) and will let me know about the results.

Thanks in advance
- Ilya


----------



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

I have the oki 8800 and using it with duracotton HT. Prints perfect.
I used the printer out of the box.
Pressed with phoenix 16x20 press heavy (8) hot peel and voila, perfect

Ivan



mariozz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone here tried the new OKI C8800?
> It seems like a best option (price/quality) for A3 printing.
> ...


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

ivangeer said:


> I have the oki 8800 and using it with duracotton HT. Prints perfect.
> I used the printer out of the box.
> Pressed with phoenix 16x20 press heavy (8) hot peel and voila, perfect
> 
> Ivan


Same here....Nice prints and perfect transfers with DuracottonHT and ImageClip.


----------



## joel_lovell (Oct 18, 2007)

I am buying the Oki c8800 and Duracotton HT papers pressing with the Mighty Press. Ken from Duracotton reckons that the c8800 is the way to go, apparently it is able to printer better quality than most inkjets. But i wont find out till i actually try it.

Ken also told me that there is a new Duracotton paper being released in jan or feb next year that is about 20 cents cheaper per sheet and same quality as the HT paper. Could be one to look out for.


----------



## knox harrington (Nov 30, 2007)

how do duracotton and imageclip compare in quality? doesn't duracotton sometimes have a polymer window before the first wash?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

knox harrington said:


> how do duracotton and imageclip compare in quality? doesn't duracotton sometimes have a polymer window before the first wash?


The few samples of HT that I tried had very faint window. It gets better after wash. However, if you search the Duracotton posts you will find that it can not be used on light color shirts except grey. Apparently it leaves a faint white window after wash. Imageclip on the other hand does not have this issue on light colored shirts.


----------



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

I use the oki 8800. It prints perfect evrytime.
I use it with duracotton HT. NO PROBLEMS encountered until now. You wont regret it if you buy this printer. AND it is FAAAAASSSSSTTTTT.

Ivan


----------



## graffitiman60000 (Jan 5, 2007)

i just got the c8800 also i have tried it with opaque 1 laser paper by neena
and cannot get it to fuse to paper has anyone tried these papers yet


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

What are your printer settings? Try using heavier paper setting.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

graffitiman60000 said:


> i just got the c8800 also i have tried it with opaque 1 laser paper by neena
> and cannot get it to fuse to paper has anyone tried these papers yet


If the printer has card stock or ultra heavy setting you might try one or the other or both. The higher the weight or the thicker the media the higher the printer will compensate for temp to insure fusing. That is per info I received from Oki support.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

ivangeer said:


> I use the oki 8800. It prints perfect evrytime.
> I use it with duracotton HT. NO PROBLEMS encountered until now. You wont regret it if you buy this printer. AND it is FAAAAASSSSSTTTTT.
> 
> Ivan


i also have the same problem with oki 5500, i try all the setting(plain to ultra heavy), but in my brother 4040cn it print in heavy setting.


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

mariozz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone here tried the new OKI C8800?
> It seems like a best option (price/quality) for A3 printing.
> ...


Hi I've tried both printer with magictouch papers TTC 3.1 and OBM 5.6

The printer setting are very important, you will need to set the correct setting recommanded by Magic Touch or you might just damage the fuser unit.

The setting are:

Use "Heavy Paper" setting for TTC 3.1 &
Use "Label 1" setting for OBM 5.6

This settings only applies to OKI C8800 and C5600 printer.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

graffitiman60000 said:


> i just got the c8800 also i have tried it with opaque 1 laser paper by neena
> and cannot get it to fuse to paper has anyone tried these papers yet


i have an OKI 5600 and use laser 1 opaque i get it from Coastal if that's the same 1 i get great results from it these r my settings.
1 A4
2 Multi tray
3Heavy
4 standard
i trim by hand ,put parchment paper on, design and lay teflon sheet over that, the teflon keeps the parchment paper from lifting when i release the press,press at 204 for 18 sec's at pressure 6 ( i think that's a firm to hard pressure) let it go cold and bingo a lovely shirt  hope this helps


----------



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, i use the oki c8800n but with duracotton HT. No problem with this paper. AND the transfer is perfect and very good.
I have a photostudio and some clients ask me to print their photo on laser paper a3. And the printout is unbelievable good.
So to be short. The OKI is oke.

Ivan


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

deniseg said:


> i have an OKI 5600 and use laser 1 opaque i get it from Coastal if that's the same 1 i get great results from it these r my settings.
> 1 A4
> 2 Multi tray
> 3Heavy
> ...


I've used laser 1 opaque before also but the white media can be seen as an outline on black t-shirt very clearly.

Which isn't very nice and some of my customer are very particular on this issue.

How do you cope with this issue ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Magenta said:


> I've used laser 1 opaque before also but the white media can be seen as an outline on black t-shirt very clearly.
> 
> Which isn't very nice and some of my customer are very particular on this issue.
> 
> How do you cope with this issue ?


*Trim, trim, trim!!!*

Trim by hand with sharp scissors, trim by hand with exacto knife, or trim with plotter/cutter that as optical registration option.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

yep i trim by hand and don't get any issues with it as u will see when i post a pic of my T-stirt forum logo


----------



## TMTUSA_Tech (Nov 11, 2008)

I have used the Oki C8800 with all of the different Magic Touch transfer papers. It performs extremely well. The only difficult paper is the OBM because of its thickness. Printing that on the "Labels2" settings works good though.

Oki has a brand new printer called the C830n coming out that is even better than the C8800. It might be a little more expensive but it prints even better than the C8800.


----------



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

You sure are right about the problem with the thickness of the paper. I really find this as a negative side. I have other laser printers and all can print papers that are too thick for the oki are printed without a problem.

Ivan


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

I've tried Fuji Xerox new C2255 sLED printer with no problem and it has 1200 x 2400 dpi way higher resolution than OKI 8000 series


----------



## ivangeer (Jul 12, 2007)

How about the washability. Does the toner (color) stay as good as the oki ??


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

it's pretty much the same if you want a better image try Fuji Xerox 1256 it gives a gloss look which is very life like.


----------



## Magenta (Jan 15, 2008)

it's pretty much the same if you want a better image try Fuji Xerox 1256 it gives a gloss look which is very life like.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have any problems with the col toner's i find on the paper they look a little dark but when printed on my T-s or bags the colour come out ok,as to fading after a slight fade at 1st wash its still ok at 9/10washes so have been very pleased with the OKI C5600


----------



## tommytextiles (Dec 6, 2008)

what is duracotton?


----------



## tommytextiles (Dec 6, 2008)

What tranfer printing paper is available for reactive inks to be transfered to 100% cotton?


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

tommytextiles said:


> what is duracotton?


its a heat transfer paper for laser printers and atm only for light material although they r working on 1 for darks i don't think its ready yet.It's the one i use and find it very good.


----------



## tommytextiles (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks ,is this for printing on 100% cotton?


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

tommytextiles said:


> Thanks ,is this for printing on 100% cotton?


Yes but they now have a new 1 that will print on 50/50 and poly look their site up on AutoArt it will tell you all about it the new paper uses less heat


----------



## cittro (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm using the 8800 with Magic Touch OBM 5.6... The default setting is "Labels 1" and all I'm finding is that the toner won't fuse properly leaving an incomplete image and a wasted sheet of paper... Aaaargh...!! I then have to spend half the day sending plain sheets of paper thru' to clean the damn thing out... Driving me mad..!! Is Label 1 a too light a setting..? Is this causing the toner to not fuse and therefore leave deposits all over the printing head..? Help please...!! Thank you....


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

cittro said:


> I'm using the 8800 with Magic Touch OBM 5.6... The default setting is "Labels 1" and all I'm finding is that the toner won't fuse properly leaving an incomplete image and a wasted sheet of paper... Aaaargh...!! I then have to spend half the day sending plain sheets of paper thru' to clean the damn thing out... Driving me mad..!! Is Label 1 a too light a setting..? Is this causing the toner to not fuse and therefore leave deposits all over the printing head..? Help please...!! Thank you....


hya I went over to Magic Touch factory the other day and found them very helpful try asking them, ask for the Tec boys and they will talk you through any probs u have I am just getting used to their program so haven't used the paper yet but they demonstrated it on a design i had and i was very impressed i had white tex ink on a black t-shirt  it may be your press isn't heavy enough? I used lable 1 on the paper for drks and that worked it was the WOW paper that did the white on black btw .Haven't used the paper 4 lights yet.
Hope this helps a bit their phone num is 01582 67144 but if u are out of UK then try there web site.
ps sorry just read you hadn't got to the pressing  label 1 worked 4 me but i was surprised try a heavier setting i use heavy paper setting 4 my other paper


----------



## RobertTSS (Dec 4, 2009)

graffitiman60000 said:


> i just got the c8800 also i have tried it with opaque 1 laser paper by neena
> and cannot get it to fuse to paper has anyone tried these papers yet


We sell the 8600 which is essentially the same printer. You most likely need a "patch"/driver update from OkiData which when installed will allow the printer to print very well with the Neenah papers. This is what the 8600 needs thus I wouldn't be surprised if the 8800 needs the same thing.


----------

